# ISO owner financed homestead in SW MO



## tonylee (May 13, 2013)

My family and I are thinking about relocating to SW MO, with in 75 miles of Springfield. Hoping to find a decent 3+ BR on 10-40 acres. The ideal place would have pasture, some type of outbuilding(s) trees, and fenced. Orchards and existing gardens and a decent shop/garage for a workshop would make it even better! Owner financed would be great, we do have a bit of money put back for a down payment but prefer to not get a typical mortgage unless we have to. Places we are considering are the Buffalo, Mansfield areas or ?. The Mansfield area would be great considering we have a couple of friends from NW Missouri that relocated there. Thanks for looking!


----------



## Pokletu (Aug 7, 2013)

Hey Tonylee,

My land in Maine is owner-financed, and I'm still paying it down. I found it on Landwatch.com. Just do a search in there for 'owner-financed'. They are by far the best source to find them, in my experience.


----------



## tonylee (May 13, 2013)

thanks!


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

Also check Craigslist and other "unconventional" avenues including FSBO.com (for sale by owner.com).

I do caution you to make sure the property is paid off by the owner. I owner financed my farm and it was paid off, but sometimes a person will try to owner finance land that is already financed with a bank/mortgage company. CHECK IT YOURSELF!

Good luck!


----------



## Pokletu (Aug 7, 2013)

Yeah, real-estate people will call that having an 'insurable deed'. Definately ask for that. Craig's List, especially, is dangerous waters.


----------

